# بابا يسوع مع الاطفال



## نفرتاري (28 سبتمبر 2009)

​


----------



## tena_tntn (28 سبتمبر 2009)

حلوين قوى
شكرا


----------



## النهيسى (28 سبتمبر 2009)

*إنجيل متى 19: 14
	أَمَّا يَسُوعُ فَقَالَ: «دَعُوا الأَوْلاَدَ يَأْتُونَ إِلَيَّ وَلاَ تَمْنَعُوهُمْ لأَنَّ لِمِثْلِ هؤُلاَءِ مَلَكُوتَ السَّمَاوَاتِ».


شكرا للصور الرااائعه

الرب يباركك​*


----------



## maroo maroo (28 سبتمبر 2009)

صور جميييييييييييييييييييلة اوى اووووووووووووووووووووووى
ميررررررررسى ربتاااااااااا يباااااااااركك


----------



## نفرتاري (28 سبتمبر 2009)

tena_tntn قال:


> حلوين قوى
> شكرا






*ميرسى يا تينا 
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## نفرتاري (28 سبتمبر 2009)

النهيسى قال:


> *إنجيل متى 19: 14
> أَمَّا يَسُوعُ فَقَالَ: «دَعُوا الأَوْلاَدَ يَأْتُونَ إِلَيَّ وَلاَ تَمْنَعُوهُمْ لأَنَّ لِمِثْلِ هؤُلاَءِ مَلَكُوتَ السَّمَاوَاتِ».
> 
> 
> ...





*ميرسى مستر نهيسى 
ربنا يفرح قلبك*


----------



## نفرتاري (28 سبتمبر 2009)

maroo maroo قال:


> صور جميييييييييييييييييييلة اوى اووووووووووووووووووووووى
> ميررررررررسى ربناااااااااا يباااااااااركك





*ميرسى يا مارو
ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## KOKOMAN (28 سبتمبر 2009)

جمال جدا 
ميررررررررسى على الصور
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## نفرتاري (28 سبتمبر 2009)

kokoman قال:


> جمال جدا
> ميررررررررسى على الصور
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​






*ميرسى يا كوكو
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## ارووجة (29 سبتمبر 2009)

حلوووبن كتير
ربنا يباركك


----------



## kalimooo (29 سبتمبر 2009)

رووووووووووووووووووووووووعة 

كل الشكر الك يا نفرتاري

يسوع يباركك


----------



## نفرتاري (29 سبتمبر 2009)

ارووجة قال:


> حلوووبن كتير
> ربنا يباركك






*ميرسى يا اروج
ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## نفرتاري (29 سبتمبر 2009)

كليمو قال:


> رووووووووووووووووووووووووعة
> 
> كل الشكر الك يا نفرتاري
> 
> يسوع يباركك





*ميرسى يا كوكو
ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## dodo jojo (1 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرااااا خاااالص يا باشا للصور الرررررررررووووووووووووووووووععععععععععهههههههه ديييييييي


----------



## نفرتاري (2 أكتوبر 2009)

dodo jojo قال:


> شكرااااا خاااالص يا باشا للصور الرررررررررووووووووووووووووووععععععععععهههههههه ديييييييي





*ميرسى يا دودو
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## †السريانيه† (2 أكتوبر 2009)

صور حلوة جدااااااااااااااا وانا نزلتها عندي شكراا  والرب يزيدك محبه​


----------



## vetaa (2 أكتوبر 2009)

*ياربى قد ايه ربنا حنين*
*حلوين قوى *

*ميرسى يا قمر*


----------



## نفرتاري (2 أكتوبر 2009)

†السريانيه† قال:


> صور حلوة جدااااااااااااااا وانا نزلتها عندي شكراا  والرب يزيدك محبه​





*ميرسى يا قمر
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## نفرتاري (2 أكتوبر 2009)

vetaa قال:


> *ياربى قد ايه ربنا حنين*
> *حلوين قوى *
> 
> *ميرسى يا قمر*






*ميرسى يا عسول 
ربنا يباركك*


----------

